# how can I reset my airport settings?



## 27 houdini's (Jan 4, 2005)

My airport connection keeps dropping out, so i want to do a total cleanup of my airport settings. Other computers work fine with the base station so it must be this computer. Which plists should i delete?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 4, 2005)

If your signal is dropping, it won't be a software problem. I think the antenna connection might be the problem. Which mac are you using? Also let us know on which os you are working.


----------



## 27 houdini's (Jan 4, 2005)

Machine Model:	PowerBook G4 15"
CPU Type:	PowerPC G4  (1.1)
Number Of CPUs:	1
CPU Speed:	1 GHz
L2 Cache (per CPU):	512 KB
Memory:	1 GB
Bus Speed:	167 MHz
Boot ROM Version:	4.7.1f1
Serial Number:	wwwwwwwww
OS 10.3.7


----------



## bobw (Jan 4, 2005)

Check here for reseting instructions;

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=58613


----------

